# Ohio?



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

whos from ohio here? im in columbus. lookin for some freinds maybe.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cleveland


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Around Dayton sometimes


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Cincinnati...


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Eastside of Cowtown representin'


----------



## kristaaa (Jan 15, 2010)

stealyourface722 said:


> whos from ohio here? im in columbus. lookin for some freinds maybe.


I'm in Columbus, too!


----------



## mtbrider03 (Nov 3, 2005)

Strongsville...(Cleveland)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

mtbrider03 said:


> Strongsville...(Cleveland)


Wow, we live really close.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Reynoldsburg, 15 miles east of Columbus. Seems like there are a lot of people from Ohio here


----------



## dawn1121 (Jan 26, 2010)

Close to youngstown but don't hold that against me.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

GO BLUE!


Sorry I grew up in MI.

Can't stand the Buckeyes


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm in Kent, Ohio. I'm originally from Columbus.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Tony99 said:


> I'm in Kent, Ohio. I'm originally from Columbus.


I also live in Kent, Ohio 

Praying for snowstorm tonight because I have exams tomorrow at Akron...

Originally from Bakersfield, CA, but have lived in other parts of Ohio as well-Ravenna, Massillon and Bradylake.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

bwidger85 said:


> I also live in Kent, Ohio
> 
> Praying for snowstorm tonight because I have exams tomorrow at Akron...
> 
> Originally from Bakersfield, CA, but have lived in other parts of Ohio as well-Ravenna, Massillon and Bradylake.


I don't have any classes tomorrow, so I hope it snows for the next two days so THURS gets cancelled.

They didn't cancel today until like 4pm they got rid of evening classes so I was already done.

Which is not cool


----------



## dawn1121 (Jan 26, 2010)

Had to work today so I had to drive both ways in the snow but tomorrow I'm off 
"woohoo" Not leaving the house, their not taking real good of the roads so I feel like I'm having a heart attack while I'm driving.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

bwidger85 said:


> Praying for snowstorm tonight because I have exams tomorrow at Akron...


Haha, I was praying for terrible weather here too (Ohio) so that I could skip work but unfortunately the weather was great, little snow, clean safe roads :-( :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I live near Dayton, work near Cincinnati.

The next chance of snow is around Monday for my part of the state.


----------



## mtbrider03 (Nov 3, 2005)

The day is starting out well...no new Snow last night to snowblow/shovel! Should be some excellent XC sking this weekend....


----------



## mtbrider03 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Strange light*

What is that strange light in the Sky today?...oh wait that's the Sun!!!!


----------



## dawn1121 (Jan 26, 2010)

Weather alert-another storm coming!!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wish it was over already


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another 7-10" for me. The third storm in 10 days! This would bring a grand total of 23-26" for the three storms alone! There might be yet another storm this Saturday!


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Im from Pittsburgh, PA .....Bengals stink  and Cleveland I wont even go there... j/k


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

strange weather, hope it clears up soon. not fun to drive at half speed limit on highways because roads are bad.


----------



## Laika (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm from Cincinnati, and go to Ohio State. Buried in snow at the moment.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

BLK13 said:


> GO BLUE!
> 
> Sorry I grew up in MI.
> 
> Can't stand the Buckeyes


Me too. I even went to U of M for 2.5 years.

I'm normally from Cincinnati nowadays. But I've been in Germany for the past year.

GO BLUE!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm in Ohio for now.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

I live near Cleveland. 

Going to Ohio State in 21 days. :afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^My sister's boyfriend goes there.


----------



## Lumina (Aug 6, 2004)

Columbus


----------

